# Triptans are they giving you a headache



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am not a Doctor and I have nothing to do with the medical profession in any way what so ever. This is just a statement of what as actually happened to me. 

I have suffered very severely with Migraine over the past 10 years, accumulating in the last 12 months of continuous Migraine only getting relief for the period of time the drug Naramig ( Naratriptan ) worked which was approx 36 hours the migraine would then return with a vengeance. I also had to have 100mg Pethidin injections occasionally to try and break the cycle but in the end these injections had no effect what so ever. 

I went down to to the Migraine clinic in London as an in patient under one of the top consultants in this field, and under went a five day infusion of a drug, this only made things allot worse, I was discharged on the Friday on the Saturday morning I was rushed to hospital in the most severest of pain totally unbearable. 

An article was published in the Daily Mail on the 15th March 2011, headed THE MIGRAINE WONDER PILL THAT ACTUALLY GIVES YOU HEADACHES. 

The case in question the persons medication had over a period of time crept up to 15 Eletriptan drugs per month, resulting in a migraine every day. 

When I was first prescribed Naramig ( Naratriptan) it was just like a wonder drug it was brilliant, I was also told by my GP at the time not the one I am now under, that if the drug did not work then my head pains were not migraines. 

Over a period of approx 10 years my medication had crept up to 28 Naratriptan tablets in one month January 2011, resulting in me experiencing continuous migraine. 
Like the case in question in the Daily Mail and with the aid of my own brilliant GP, I stopped taking the triptan, immediately, I went through hell, using just 1 Naramig ( Naratriptan ) when I could not stand the pain, I soldered on and my Doctor prescribed just 1 - 2mg Diazepam tablet to be taken just before going to bed. 
She also made me very aware of how addictive the Diazepam was and prescribed just enough for 14 days only. 

The results have been incredible, after taking just the 1 Naratriptan I have not taken any more, I take just the 2 mg of Diazepam each evening, my lack of migraines have improved 1000% I am not cured by any means but my life is coming back together very slowly. I almost feel human again. I can now go almost 7 days with just the slightest hint of a Migraine, which I can now control with just 2 500mg Paracetamol, the max I have had to take in a day being just 2 Paracetamol tablets only. 

I have to see my Heart specialists this week and my own GP the following day wereby a plan of action for the future will be worked out, one thing is for very certain Triptan drugs for me are out of the equation. It appears in my case the triptans cause very severe rebound headaches, thus the need to take a further tablet to kill the migraine, the tablet works in my case for approx 36hours then the rebound headache kicks in and the vicious cycle starts all over again. 

I would welcome comments from anyone who may also have experienced severe Migraines and the use of Triptans as medication for the Migraines 

I would like to remind anyone in a similar situation, not to do anything what so ever without first consulting your own GP. It also may be in other cases triptan drugs may work for someone without any problems at all, and may be very beneficial

Take care 

Delboy


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

What sounds to have been a horror story for you now sounds much better. Migraines can be horrendous, I suffered from them for years, and tried many medications including an early Triptan called Imigran. I hated taking it, it worked short time but the migraine always came back with a vengeance. I stopped taking it.
I do still get migraines, including now the headacheless ones, but thankfully I am going through a period when they are much less painful.
So pleased you are sorting out your medication,
Lala


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I was getting terrible headaches/migraines which along with bad tinnitus was very soul destroying.

I went to Specsavers for an eye test and to replace my old scratched glasses and engaged in conversation with the optometrist about what style I'd like. While chatting away we got onto general state of health and any concerns etc.

I told her about my headaches and so on. 

She checked me over with various tests as usual and confirmed I was still able to use the same prescription as I've been using for over 30 years, my eyesight hasn't changed, I'd already told her what I was expecting it to be. 

She asked me what I did in order to read as I'm short sighted and I can read without glasses. I told her and she said that as I was raising my glasses to read I was straining my eye muscles by not looking directly forwards and that was causing headaches - how about trying varifocals?

I'm now wearing varifocals that have a clear section graduating through to my prescription. 

I've been using them now for just about 3 years and they are terrific, I wouldn't dream of using ordinary ones any longer.

Best of all? No more headaches. Full stop. Finished within weeks of acclimatising to the new specs.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I was prescribed Amitriptyline for a slipped disc. I also had long periods of headaches and occasionaly had migraines, since starting on the amitriptyline a rarely have headaches and never have not had a migraine.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I know my problem is probably different than yours but I suffered headaches that, would last a couple of days and nights, every week.
I tried all sorts over the years, including having my sinuses drilled out, to no avail.
I read somewhere that headaches could be down to dehydration or drinking coffee. I stopped drinking coffee at work and invested in tea pots and pint mugs for use at home and work.
I've now been drinking about 7 pints of tea a day and don't get headaches.


----------

